# Hilfe! gifs-vorlagen will Bearbeitungsgebühren und Geburtsurkunde



## Brunhild (4 Juni 2007)

Ich habe leider erst jetzt eine mail im Briefkasten meiner Tochter (13 J.) gefunden mir einer Rechnung von gifs-vorlagen, wo sie sich mit falschem Namen, falscher Adresse und natürlich falschem Geburtsdatum angemeldet hatte. Letzteres war aber natürlich gar nicht anders möglich. Die Anmeldemaske ermöglichte nur Geburtsdaten älter 1988. Ich habe sofort nach der "Entdeckung" eine mail an gifs-vorlagen gesendet, dass mein angemeldetes Kind minderjährig ist und sie kein Einverständnis der gesetzlichen Vertreter besaß und für solche Geschäfte auch nicht bekommen wird.
Nun kam folgendes zurück:
"Um das Problem zu klären, sollten Sie uns zunächst den Altersnachweis Ihres Kindes erbringen. Den können Sie uns ...schicken.
 Gegen eine Kostenpauschale von 25 Euro, die die Vertragsverwaltung, Bearbeitungskosten, Porto und den Preis für getätigte Downloads beinhaltet, werden wir selbstverständlich den dann nicht mehr  gültigen Vertrag Ihres Kindes mit allen Daten löschen."
Meine Tochter hat sich zu keiner Zeit eingeloggt, sie hat sich nichts runtergeladen, sie hatte nicht mein Einverständnis!
Ich möchte denen keine Geburtsurkunde schicken, denn noch haben sie unsere Adresse nicht und ich will auf keinen Fall etwas bezahlen!
Ich möchte denen auch noch einen Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentale zusenden, denn mein Geschriebenes war sicherlich nicht vollständig genug. Reicht da eine mail aus, ich möchte kein Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken, denn dann haben sie ja meine Adresse.:cry: 
Was soll ich tun?? Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! gifs-vorlagen will Bearbeitungsgebühren und Geburtsurkunde*

Das  dort Gesagt gilt sinngemäß. Da es mit Minderjährigen erst dann einen gültigen Vertrag gibt, wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten genehmigen, ist das mit der Gebühr Quatsch.





> ... werden wir selbstverständlich den dann nicht mehr gültigen Vertrag ...


Der war nie gültig, sondern schwebend unwirksam, mit der Versagung der Genehmigung ist er endgültig weg, also ob er nie dagewesen wäre.

Es ist Aufgabe des Seitenbetreibers sich vor Anmeldungen Minderjähriger zu schützen. Das mit dem Geburtsjahr kann er so machen, muss aber die Konsequenzen tragen, nämlich, dass dieser "Schutz" in Wirklichkeit kein Schutz ist.

Apropos Altersnachweis: Gerne aber erst im Gerichtsverfahren, jetzt noch nicht. Er mag es glauben oder nicht.


----------



## conair2004 (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! gifs-vorlagen will Bearbeitungsgebühren und Geburtsurkunde*



Brunhild schrieb:


> "Um das Problem zu klären, sollten Sie uns zunächst den Altersnachweis Ihres Kindes erbringen. Den können Sie uns ...schicken.
> Gegen eine Kostenpauschale von 25 Euro, die die Vertragsverwaltung, Bearbeitungskosten, Porto und den Preis für getätigte Downloads beinhaltet, werden wir selbstverständlich den dann nicht mehr  gültigen Vertrag Ihres Kindes mit allen Daten löschen."



Für 25€ löschen die den Vertrag. Klingt nicht gerade seriös...
Aber die Tochter ist ja eh minderjährig, dann gibt es sowieso keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! gifs-vorlagen will Bearbeitungsgebühren und Geburtsurkunde*

Ein "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder"-Versuch hinten herum.

Nur schade für die, dass der altbekannte Satz ebenso unwirksam wie alt ist ...


----------



## Brunhild (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! gifs-vorlagen will Bearbeitungsgebühren und Geburtsurkunde*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Seit meinem gepfefferten Brief an die Seitenbetreiber ist bisher noch keine Nachricht von denen, auch noch keine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung oder Mahnung gekommen, ich hoffe es bleibt auch so.


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! gifs-vorlagen will Bearbeitungsgebühren und Geburtsurkunde*



Brunhild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Seit meinem gepfefferten Brief an die Seitenbetreiber ist bisher noch keine Nachricht von denen, auch noch keine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung oder Mahnung gekommen, ich hoffe es bleibt auch so.


Wird auch vermutlich kaum noch was kommen, die Seite   ist platt


> We're sorry, but we were unable to process the redirection request for the site you are attempting to access



PS.registriert ist sie noch auf zully in Leipzig

man mischt noch im "kostenlos" SMS Sektor mit 
handyloads.info  führt auf  sms-sofort.com


> sind von ihm 8 Euro pro Monat, für
> 12 Monate im Voraus, zu bezahlen. (Spar- Abo Jahrespreis 96,- Euro)
> Diese Summe wird in Rechnung gestellt und berechtigt zum Versand von täglich 5 SMS.
> Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit beträgt 24 Monate.


----------



## saarschwenker (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! gifs-vorlagen will Bearbeitungsgebühren und Geburtsurkunde*

zully media mischt auch bei tattoo-motive2008.de kräftig mit


----------

